# RIP Kevin Ayers, Soft Machine Founding Member, Prolific Songwriter



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks as though Mr. Ayers passed in his sleep. I knew his name for years, but only recently became a big fan when I purchased the excellent 4 CD anthology, Songs For Insane Times.
http://www.digitalspy.com/music/news/a460287/soft-machine-founder-kevin-ayers-dies-aged-68.html


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

One of the greatest musicians ever... R.I.P.


----------

